# Schools



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

Does anyone know of any schools in the North East where you can learn to operate heavy equipment? I've always wanted to get a job Running a backhoe or excavator but no one will hire anyone unless they have expeience and you can't get experience without a job...


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Operator School*

Check with the local Operators Union, I am a member of the International Operating Engineers Union and they have a training school.
Also some of the Heavy equipment dealers in this area have training classes.
Hyperpack


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

I believe there is one in Wisconsin, a young guy that worked for us went to this school, I believe it was one the of the few that were independent of Unions in the U.S. I can't say that he had any technique, but he could drive the machinery. I believe he also said it was a large sum of money. It looks good when you apply to an excavation firm that you went to school for it but actual experience is better. We won't be hring any strictly schooled operators anymore after our experience. I suggest that you do what almost every good operator has had to do and start as a laborer, then work your way up. It seems like a crummy way but it is by far the best.

John


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Operator School*



> _Originally posted by hyperpack _
> *Check with the local Operators Union, I am a member of the International Operating Engineers Union and they have a training school.
> Also some of the Heavy equipment dealers in this area have training classes.
> Hyperpack *


I have applied to the local union and have an interview next week to be accept into a 4 year apprenticeship. I work as a mechanical engineer (2 year degree and a lot of time to get me there) anyway I need a change of pace and a decent hourly wage, so this will be a good option if accepted. Wish me luck.


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Apr 22, 2002)

I had the interviewed with IUOE local 701 and it seemed to go very well. I will hear back in January if I made the cut or not. If I did, training starts end of may and I could be working by late June. Any input or advice appricated.


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Apr 22, 2002)

*Got in!*

Well I just recieved word, I got accepted and will start training in May.


----------

